# Help from Cheese makers



## Rocky (Feb 9, 2012)

I am thinking of expanding my horizons and getting into cheesemaking on a small scale, at least to start. My question is, where to you get the milk to make the cheese? I remember at home, we used to get milk directly from farmers and it was either cow's milk or goat's milk, depending on the cheese my Mom was making.

Do those of you who are making cheese have access to a farm or are you using store bought milk? Thanks.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Feb 9, 2012)

Store bought milk is fine as long as it is not ultra pasutrized. Whole milk is the best for store bought but even 2% will work.

As for finding raw milk, check some of the local papers in the want ads 'for sale', craigs list, or even post an ad of your own
. 
I am working on a list of locals who sell cows and goats milk for my walk in customers. Trying to ship something like this with out spoiling would be a tough call and expensive.

I can help you out with all the supplies.


----------



## Julie (Feb 9, 2012)

I use whole milk from the grocery store but it is whole milk that is from a farm within our area. You have to watch using milk that comes from the big daires that transport the milk great distances, these millks are usually ultra pasutrized.

Not that I have tasted any of my cheeses (they are still aging) but so far they have come out the way they are suppose to. It is a fun thing to do.


----------



## Flem (Feb 9, 2012)

So you're sayin', you haven't "cut the cheese"?


----------



## Redtrk (Feb 9, 2012)

Flem said:


> So you're sayin', you haven't "cut the cheese"?



Nice one !


----------



## Arne (Feb 9, 2012)

Flem said:


> So you're sayin', you haven't "cut the cheese"?



You are gonna wind up in the corner, Flem. LOL, Arne.


----------



## ffemt128 (Feb 9, 2012)

Arne said:


> You are gonna wind up in the corner, Flem. LOL, Arne.



I'm sure who ever is already there can use the company.....


----------



## Rocky (Feb 9, 2012)

Thank you all for the information. I think I have everything that I need to know. 

Flem, go to your room!


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 9, 2012)

No matter how you cut it Flem, that was a good one even though everyone thought it stunk.


----------



## Julie (Feb 9, 2012)

Boys!!!!!!!


----------



## jeepingchick (Feb 11, 2012)

ROF yall are awsome


----------



## Julie (Feb 11, 2012)

jeepingchick said:


> ROF yall are awsome



Glad to see you popping in, you know there are times I need help with these boys. 

Oh, love the new avatar.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 11, 2012)

You look like a pretty healthy woman that could handle a few of us!!!! To the corner, I know!!!!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 11, 2012)

Wade E said:


> You look like a pretty healthy woman that could handle a few of us!!!! To the corner, I know!!!!!!



Wade, Nikki and I took all the wine, beer and porn movies out of the corner, you are just sittin there with the other guys,


----------



## dragonsblood (Feb 11, 2012)

Rocky said:


> I am thinking of expanding my horizons and getting into cheesemaking on a small scale, at least to start. My question is, where to you get the milk to make the cheese? I remember at home, we used to get milk directly from farmers and it was either cow's milk or goat's milk, depending on the cheese my Mom was making.
> 
> Do those of you who are making cheese have access to a farm or are you using store bought milk? Thanks.



interesting..I was kicking around making cheese also to go with my 100 other hobbies..lol..I actually was thinking about purchasing a Jersy milkcow..not a big deal..I have about 50 organic beef cattle so one more is no big deal..the reason for Jersy is their high butter fat content.
I would need alot of help with this..I have never attempted..or know anything about cheese making other than I need to start with milk..
btw..Luv wine and good cheese..
anyone know of any good sources/books??


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Mar 3, 2012)

Start off with a kit, that will get you started. From there you can pick up the accessorys to move on to either more or a different cheese that is a little harder to make.

I would suggest starting with Mozzerlla then move onto something like cheddar or swiss.


----------



## SarahRides (Mar 3, 2012)

Farmhouse Cheddar is a pretty easy one too (after Mozzarella), it is ready to eat sooner and you can do some fun stuff with it, I like adding different herbs or spices to it!


----------



## Dugger (Mar 3, 2012)

Julie said:


> I use whole milk from the grocery store but it is whole milk that is from a farm within our area. You have to watch using milk that comes from the big daires that transport the milk great distances, these millks are usually ultra pasutrized......



I'd like to have a go at cheese making as well, but milk supply is also my concern. How can you tell if store bought is ultra pasteurized or, I guess, "regular" pasteurized??


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Mar 3, 2012)

It will say on the label, Just bought some for this afternoons cheese making session. Just says "Grade A, Pasteruized, Homogenized" and the cows are not treated with hormones 

Did a trip to the Caribbean a few years back and a lot of the milk there is ultra pasteruized, it gives milk a longer shelf life. Good for storage not for cheese making.


----------

